# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Aften in mond en op schaamlip

## Bucky

Ja lekker onderwerp.
Ben zojuist genezende van de griep en een heftige keelontsteking.
Maar nu komen er weer andere klachten. Waarschijnlijk daar mijn weerstand zo laag is krijgen de aften hun kans! 
Ik heb er 4 in mijn mond, gelukkig verspreid, klein en niet te pijnlijk. Maar ik heb er nu dus ook eentje aan de binnenkant van mijn schaamlip :Mad: .
Dit is heel pijnlijk met plassen en afvegen na het plassen. Ik wist dus niet dat je ook aften op die plaats kon krijgen dus toen ik het merkte ben ik gelijk naar de huisarts gegaan en zijbevestigde dAt het een aft was. Nu vertelde zij dat je er nie direct iets aan kunt doen, maar om de pijn te verzachten tijdens het plassen sudocreme erop kunt smeren. Heeft iemand dit ook een keer gehad en hoe ben je ermee omgegaan. Heb je tips voor mij. De creme blijft niet echt goed zitten en het is echt pijnlijk.
Wie kan mij helpen!

----------

